# SNIPER SHOT DISTANCE RECORD SHATTERED



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2017)

Canadian elite special forces sniper makes record-breaking kill shot in Iraq

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Jun 25, 2017)

That shot was 3.5 Kms away and bullet time was 10 seconds to travel.
That's over 2 miles. 
That's pretty amazing.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

Remarkable shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2017)

Amazing alright,,,,


----------



## mikewint (Jun 26, 2017)

That's a distance of 2.199 MILES! The Earth curvature at that distance would be 38.7 inches or very close to a meter drop not to mention he was shooting downward and any wind over that distance. The McMillan rifle he used fires a .50 cal round and is advertised as having an effective range of 3750m. Doesn't say but the Canadian military standard is a 16X scope. Break open the Piggy Bank you're looking at about $9000 for the civilian version with a good scope
Going to be a LONG time before anyone tops that shot

_View: https://youtu.be/ysF8WFAihoE_

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2017)

Wonder if it took more than one shot. Credit to the spotter as well if there were some corrections that had to be dialed in.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jun 26, 2017)

I wonder could he do it again?I am not doubting skills by no means just have seen other snipers try to replicate shots just out to a mile same equipment no luck.This is most likely to do with a whole set of parameters coming into play wind,humidity,drafts more than I would ever think of.A remarkable shot never-less.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 27, 2017)

Most definitely skill involved, but at those ranges a healthy dose of luck as well. Incredible shot any way you look at it!


----------



## Torch (Jun 27, 2017)

Their giving the spotter most of the credit, he's got to figure in all the parameters to make that shot count. As a shooter/hunter it's amazing how much harder it starts to get after 200 yards to keep a consistent bullseye even with excellent equipment. To do that sniper shot shot is just amazing.


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm guessing a prayer was said. God's help is awesome.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)

This is the Canadian legacy ....

ttps://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/aboriginal-soldiers-among-canadas-top-snipers-in-first-world-war/article21475002/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Jun 28, 2017)

A lot of unknowns about this shot, ammo, wind, temp, pressure, elevation, ect. But... Using .50 BMG 750gr Hornady A-max with a G7 drag, 0 degree angle, zeroed at 1000yds, and no wind. The bullet drop at 3000 yds (2745m) would be 174 FEET(53m)!! At the target distance of 3540m (3870yds) the bullet drop is 374ft (114m)!!!!
I have no idea how a scope could be adjusted for that kind of drop


----------



## mikewint (Jul 1, 2017)

I figured that sooner or later some "experts" would weigh in on this shot. A great video with actual scope views and a discussion on the radical corrections that needed to be made. One thing I forgot to consider is that the bullet would be dropping at over 30 degrees at that range. If you watch the entire video the impossibility of this shot is astounding to say the least.
Couple of other points that were made: Was this a "target rich" environment and he shot at the group hoping to hit something. Was he able to fire more than one shot thus ranging his shots like artillery? Who and how was the shot confirmed since at 2.3 miles the best optics in the world cannot show details

_View: https://youtu.be/bzwY6jIwr2o_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jul 1, 2017)

that was one hell of a shot in any measure


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

A lot to consider...


----------

